# How to safely remove sticky residue from fur?



## stevesmum (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering the best way to remove an unknown sticky residue that has formed a clump with fur on my rescue bunny's face. He had this when we adopted him a week ago and it hasn't improved. I have no idea what it is, just that it's sticky and maybe a big greasy. No colour to it. I was thinking to try dawn dish soap? Or does anyone have a better idea? Unfortunately it's next to his nose in the whisker area, otherwise I would shave it off. Thoughts?


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 24, 2017)

Pippi once tried eating a sticker, and had it stuck on her chest and lips. I found that rubbing Olive oil into her fur where the sticker was worked splendidly.

That being said, I dont advise taking your bun into your kitchen and setting it on the counter to do this.. I think Pippi thought she was going to get eaten, and she flipped out, kicking the olive oil everywhere. As a result, she became Little Miss Oil Bunny, until it wore off after a month. 

View attachment 1490407046835.jpg


View attachment 1490407075250.jpg


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 25, 2017)

Ahaha poor old Pippi. Probably didn't even learn her lesson either!
Well so far I tried a bit of Dawn and got a bit of it out. I will try the olive oil if he lets me. He's a sweetie and very tolerant to handling but he had an issue with me putting soap on his cute little face. So we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 25, 2017)

Try rubbing alcohol.
Best thing to use for sticky messes. Ive had to clean tape and stickers off all sorts of objects with it after christmas one year....


----------



## RavenousDragon (Mar 25, 2017)

Just be careful not to get the rubbing alcohol in his eyes! That stuff is not good for the cornea. (common sense I know, but just in case someone doesn't know)


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 25, 2017)

Gotcha, thanks


----------



## Aki (Mar 26, 2017)

Akzholedent said:


> Pippi once tried eating a sticker, and had it stuck on her chest and lips. I found that rubbing Olive oil into her fur where the sticker was worked splendidly.
> 
> That being said, I dont advise taking your bun into your kitchen and setting it on the counter to do this.. I think Pippi thought she was going to get eaten, and she flipped out, kicking the olive oil everywhere. As a result, she became Little Miss Oil Bunny, until it wore off after a month.



Considering the kitchen and the olive oil, you can't blame her! XD
Poor girl... olive oil is really difficult to get out of hair (I stopped using it on my own because it was too tedious to wash out... maybe grapeseed oil or argan oil would be easier?)


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 26, 2017)

You know, Aki, I think she still holds that grudge against me, and it's been over a year and a half.. Haha.. 

I'll look into those! It was kind of an emergency situation (since it was on her mouth and such), and that was the first solution I found.  It definitely is a good idea to have a plan in case something like that happens again.. Haha.. 

She was just fine after a month or so.  She just looked very scraggly. ^_^


----------



## erikamc (Mar 27, 2017)

Rawrschach was a messy eater when she was hand fed by my cousin. as a result the whole underside of her chin was a crunchy mess. i just left it be, it wore away and was replaced with clean fur in a couple weeks


----------



## stevesmum (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It looks like the stuff is slowly coming out, with us working on it and just with time and fur turnover. He gets the crunchy fur too because it's long around his cheeks and ears. Naturally he doesn't like being brushed. Never met a
Rabbit that does. Sigh...


----------

